

Karma makes customers pay another $100 to continue using their service - jpn
https://try.yourkarma.com/upgrade

======
stevenvanwel
Upgrading to the next Karma hardware is optional for everyone who owns a 1st
gen device. There is absolutely no upgrade nor payment required if you decide
not to upgrade. Data purchased will always be available for future upgrades,
also when you do not upgrade.

------
dozzie
You mean, Karma wants customers to pay $100, so Karma may use customers'
service?

